# Complejos Productivos Territoriales Sectoriales



## Siboli

Hi all,

Do you know what "complejo" means in this context - that of a strategy document of the Bolivian government.  My attempt is:- territorial & sectoral production systems, or territorial and sectoral value chains even? 

Thanks


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

I think they are productive complexes.


----------



## Siboli

Thanks Sprachliebhaber.

I'll give a bit more of the context:-

"En el mismo marco del Plan Bolivia Productiva, se tienen lineamientos dirigidos a apoyar el desarrollo de los *Complejos Productivos Territoriales*, priorizados en el PND."

I am thinking something like production systems?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Complejos/complexes usually means a group of facilities, while production systems sounds like manufacturing units. It is not clear from the term "complejos productivos" just what they are, but I wonder whether they would not have said "sistemas productivos" if they meant systems, and whether the government would be involved at that level.


----------



## Siboli

Thanks.   Perhaps that's what they mean, although to me "complex" sounds like a large factory, unless it's used in a phrase like "military-industrial complex".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Siboli:

Para que vos entendás mejor lo de "*complejos productivos territoriales sectoriales*", te explico antes lo que es un "*complejo productivo*", o al menos como dicho concepto de entiende en los países sudamericanos, pues en los centroamericanos (*El Salvador*, por ejemplo) dicho término es desconocido.

En primer lugar, lo de "*complejo*" ha sido tomado de las acepciones 3 y 4 del *DRAE*:



> *complejo**, ja**.*
> (Del lat. _complexus_, part. pas. de _complecti_, enlazar).
> *3. *m. Conjunto o unión de dos o más cosas.
> *4. *m. Conjunto de establecimientos industriales generalmente próximos unos a otros.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



En segundo lugar, un "*complejo productivo*", en un contexto económico, no es más que un grupo de empresas dedicadas a una misma actividad, tal y como se explica en la siguiente definición:



> un *complejo productivo* es “una concentración sectorial y geográfica de empresas dedicadas a una misma actividad o estrechamente relacionadas en su cadena productiva hacia delante o atrás, hacia los lados, generándose acumulativas economías externas, especializaciones, servicios específicos al sector que permiten lograr eficiencia colectiva


*Fuente*

Como podés ver, y enmarcado en la explicación anterior, un "*complejo productivo*" equivale a lo que en inglés se conoce como un "*business cluster*", o si vos lo preferís, simplemente, un "*cluster*":



> A *business cluster* is a geographic concentration of interconnected businesses, suppliers, and associated institutions in a particular field. Clusters are considered to increase the productivity with which companies can compete, nationally and globally.


*Fuente*

Por ende, el término completo: "*complejos productivos territoriales sectoriales*", decilo sencillamente, en mi opinión, como "*regional clusters*".

Aquí, vos tenés la definición de lo que es un "*regional cluster*":



> *Regional clusters* are networks of organizations and businesses in a geographic area that grow through increased collaboration, efficiency and innovation.


*Fuente
*
Lo de "*sectorial*" es inherente, es decir, que queda implícito o tácito en el concepto de "*cluster*".

Ojalá te ayude lo anterior.

Saludes.


----------



## Siboli

Genial.   Me has dado una explicación completa Ayutuxtepeque .

Esta frase viene de un documento Boliviano, y por esto, me pregunta si tiene una referencia a la literatura económica de la era soviética cuando hablaban de "territorial production complex" http://www.springerlink.com/content/v5j27153527622q4/.

De todas maneras, prefiero mucho "complejo" en lugar del uso de "cluster" que he visto en documentos castellanos como "commodities" porque parece que no existen traducciones castellanas adecuadas.

Gracias.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Siboli said:


> Genial.   Me has dado una explicación completa Ayutuxtepeque .
> 
> Esta frase viene de un documento Boliviano, y por esto, me pregunta si tiene una referencia a la literatura económica de la era soviética cuando hablaban de "territorial production complex" http://www.springerlink.com/content/v5j27153527622q4/.
> 
> De todas maneras, prefiero mucho "complejo" en lugar del uso de "cluster" que he visto en documentos castellanos como "commodities" porque parece que no existen traducciones castellanas adecuadas.
> 
> Gracias.



Hola Siboli:

Tres cositas:

En primer lugar, viendo la definición de "*t**erritorial-production complex*", de lo que se trata a fin de cuentas es de un "*cluster*", es decir, es otra forma de referirse a lo mismo, pero no al estilo estadounidense, sino al soviético.

En segundo lugar, el problema que yo veo, y esto te lo digo a título estrictamente personal, es que lo de "*t**erritorial-production complex*" es un término que con el cual, temo, los lectores de habla inglesa no están muy familiarizados y les pudiera resultar extraño, pero no siendo yo nativo de dicha lengua, no me atrevo a asegurarlo. Lo que sí te aseguro es que en español, sí suena muy extraño y para nada familiar para los oídos de un lector hispano, lo de "*complejo productivo territorial sectorial*", expresión que luce "rebuscada" en español, como me imagino, ha de lucir lo de "*t**erritorial-production complex*" en inglés, aunque esto último, como te digo, solo lo conjeturo, al no ser hablante nativo de la lengua inglesa.

Con respecto a lo de "*commodities*", no sé en qué clase de documentos lo habrás visto en español como equivalente de "*cluster*" o de "*complejo*", pues dicho término, hasta ahora siempre lo he visto como forma alternativa para referirse a las "*materias primas*". Incluso, muchos economistas, corredores y financistas obvian traducirlo como tal y dejarlo simplemente como "commodities", en sus textos bursátiles o sobre comercio internacional, especialmente cuando hablan sobre las cotizaciones y contratos a futuros de dichos bienes.

En fin, te digo lo que siempre recomiendo en estos casos: Ocupá el término que sintás se acopla mejor a tu texto global.

De nuevo, saludes.


----------



## Siboli

Gracias nuevamente.  Me equivoqué un poquito.  Sólo quise decir que de vez en cuando los documentos comerciales en castellano son salpicados con palabras en inglés por falta de la palabra exacta en castellano.   

Saludos.  Un otro ejemplo más de la utilidad de WR.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Siboli said:


> Gracias nuevamente.  Me equivoqué un poquito.  Sólo quise decir que de vez en cuando los documentos comerciales en castellano son salpicados con palabras en inglés por falta de la palabra exacta en castellano.
> 
> Saludos.  Un otro ejemplo más de la utilidad de WR.



Pues si vos no querés ocupar la palabra "cluster", cosa que yo también comparto, perfectamente podés decir "*conglomerados productivos*" en lugar de "complejos productivos". El término español "*conglomerado*" describe a la perfección, la noción inglesa de "*cluster*", así que no es menester el complicarse la existencia con esta palabra.

Lo que sucede es que muchos economistas, sea por desconocimiento de la lengua española, rica en sinónimos, por mera desidia de no consultar el diccionario, o por la fatua percepción de que entremezclando anglicismos en sus textos, éstos sonarán más "chic",  sus escritos al final, sonarán más que pedantes.

Nuevamente, saludes.


----------

